

Pennsylvania High School Rolls Out 1,700 Linux Laptops to Students - lclark
http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/761499-pennsylvania-high-school-rolls-out-1700-linux-laptops-to-students

======
brudgers
Installing Ubuntu 13.10 rather than the LTS12.4 shows the way in which it is
easy to create technical debt with Linux via lack of expertise. Linux rewards
knowledge but. mercilessly punishes poor upfront decisions. Now the school
district faces upgrading all those laptops before the end of their service
life.

~~~
serge2k
Given that they gave everyone sudo access they don't seem that concerned with
stability/security. Which means that going with the latest over LTS isn't
necessarily a bad thing.

~~~
superuser2
> they don't seem that concerned with stability/security

Security of what?

This was the right call. Students should absolutely be able to do what they
want with their machines. These aren't servers where users' sudo access would
let them interfere with other tenants.

If something gets broken, IT can just reimage.

------
mikestew
"Pennsylvania High School"? Let's hope they turned the webcams off this
time[0].

[0] [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/feb/19/schools-
spied-o...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2010/feb/19/schools-spied-on-
students-webcams)

